# Carte identica



## Ciminera (May 2, 2017)

My Carta Identica was last re-newed while i was living in Montefiorino, Modena, it is valid til 2019, will i be able to renew it in Sorrento, or must i get in done in the same commune that issued it ???


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Your card should be issued by your town of residence. One of the things it shows is your residence. If you change residence you need a new one


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Your card should be issued by your town of residence. One of the things it shows is your residence. If you change residence you need a new one


Hi Nick

Not to contradict you in any way of course but among the many interesting things my new local comune told me including.. My road doesnt exsist, I need a permesso di soggiorno (even though I am already a permanent resident by marriage) they said after they do eventually create my road I will not need to change my residence card as it maintains its validity....

To me this seemed stupid but that was what the comune said... Still, its Sicily, cant really believe much of what is said! :heh::heh:

Kenzo


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If you change residence in the middle of the period of validity, you won't get a new card. They will just update the info in the data base and you'll get a new card when the old one expires.


----------

